# Наши истории болезни и выздоровления



## nopain (29 Мар 2008)

Нас здесь много, но коллективный разум слабоват - люди приходят и уходят, дай бог чтобы в плюсе, но чаще наоборот, и мы не знаем их историй.

Что предлагается
Поделитесь со всеми, что было (суть), как долго продолжалось, что есть сейчас.
Если улучшение, что помогло? Если нет, что не помогло?
Если была операция, то какая, где делали?

Начну с себя
Были боли в ноге, компрессия L5-S1, продолжается более полугода.
Сделана лазерная нуклеотомия, в 83-й, Москва.
Сейчас боли минимальны и эпизодичны, усиление - от стресса.
Лекарства, процедуры, массажи, иглы не помогли.
Реальное улучшение связываю с ЛФК и плаванием.
И то и другое - каждый день, по 1-1,5 часа, вечером.

Желаю всем здравствовать.
Просьба к модератору подвесить пост наверху.

АПД1 май08
После простудных насморка и кашля случился рецидив, с "довесками". Все по-новой, история болезни продолжается.

АПД2 июнь08
После таблеточного курса и самомассажа все более-менее нормализовалось. Ушла навязчивая идея об операции)


----------



## win-zip (29 Мар 2008)

Очень хорошая идея


----------



## Антон Андреевич (30 Мар 2008)

Здравствуйте! Я писал о своих проблемах "Через 7 лет после операции". Мне 30 лет, рост 187, вес 83! В 2000 г сделали лазерную операцию по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи 9 мм. До операции я усиленно занимался тяжелой атлетикой вес мой был около 125 кг. Симптомы были как у многих на форуме (тянуло левую ногу, сильная хромота, слабость и провалы в пояснице, ноющая боль в ноге) После операции симптомы исчезли. Я оставил железный спорт и через 3 месяца занялся боксом, выполнил мастера. 7 лет небыло проблем пока я не добавил к своим занятиям железо. И то проблемы начались через полтора года. (старые симптомы) 
Снимки старые я не забирал (помню размер грыж 9мм-удалили, 6мм-оставили), новых не делал, так как на еще одну операцию не решусь, а так чтоб в точности знать разрослась оставшаяся грыжа или выросли новые не вижу смысла. (ведь ЛФК +-одинаковая для разных размеров грыж и их вариаций-хотя ее я не делал, а может зря) Есть те же симптомы, (вернее были, около месяца) для меня этого достаточно чтобы понять, что что то не в порядке.  
Уже около 3 месяцев регулярно плаваю по 2 км 3 раза в неделю, делаю гиперэкстензию , подъем ног в висе на перекладине, выполняю упражнения с железом лежа. Боли оступили гдето на 2-3 недели (тогда я плавал 5-6 дней в неделю)
Желаю Всем крепкого здоровья!!!


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2008)

Подобные темы открывались не раз. Вот только у пациентов хватает желания писать максимум пару постов.
Каждый создавал свою тему с вопросом, в ней можно продолжать рассказывать о самочувствии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2008)

Именно поэтому. спасибо Антону Андреевичу за продолжение темы. Ещё один пример успешной и правильной борьбы


----------



## nopain (31 Мар 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> Подобные темы открывались не раз.



Если это так, то каждый из таких пациентов должен помнить - как не пишет он, так не будут писать и ему, и в этом случае можно посочувствовать таким самоуглубленным пациентам.



Ell написал(а):


> Каждый создавал свою тему с вопросом, в ней можно продолжать рассказывать о самочувствии.



Каждый продолжает ради себя, а смысл этой и подобных тем - польза для всех, кто хочет быстро найти нужный ему прецедент (диагноз). В первом случае статистики нет, во втором есть.

Если тема будет периодически "тонуть" в малопосещаемом разделе, понятно, что дело кончалось ничем.


----------



## abelar (31 Мар 2008)

...Я присоединяюсь к мнению nopain. Нужно как-то "перетряхнуть", "дефрагментировать", темы форума. Причем с упрощением, с учетом понятийной лексики пациентов... Но, совершенно не представляю как это сделать. Вернее отдаю себе отчет, что - это титанический труд  Но делать надо. Этот форум, в любом случае среди подобных, самый удачный, эффективный, жизнеспособный. За что респект модераторам, специалистам и пациентам,не ленящимся сообщать о течении их недугов 

Добавлено через 3 минуты 


nopain написал(а):


> Просьба к модератору подвесить пост наверху.


...Вот я, давеча спрашиваю: "Куда ставить - то...? А Он: "Да погоди ты..!:p
( к\ф "Добро пожаловать или посторонним вход воспрещен")


----------



## Ole (31 Мар 2008)

Отличная идея. Этакое краткое подведение итогов по каждому больному.
Если поправлюсь отпишусь.


----------



## Ell (31 Мар 2008)

Ну что ж...посмотрим  
Пока же тема сводится лишь к повторению того, что описывалось ранее - "болею,но лечусь".
И не проблема в месте размещения, проблема в самих участниках и их желании или нет рассказывать.

Что касается перетряски разделов - разделы созданы грамотно, схема их отработана, даже добавляются новые, если в этом видится смысл.

Что касается "быстро найти" - лень и нежелание многих пользоваться Поиском, а не есть ли тема с конкретным названием или нет. Специалисты постоянно отвечают на одно и тоже, участники элементарно не прикладывают сил порой для изучения вопроса.

Хочу, чтобы было понятно - я не против того, чтобы участники делились опытом, ратую за это уже 2 года, вот только не вижу результата.
Как и в этой вновь созданной теме. Ну что *нового* было написано, кроме того, что и у *nopain* и у *Антона Андреевича* в их темах было?


----------



## Антон Андреевич (1 Апр 2008)

> Ну что *нового* было написано, кроме того, что и у *nopain* и у *Антона Андреевича* в их темах было?


Новое то, что я чувствую себя абсолютно здоровым!aiwan И знаю..


----------



## Ell (1 Апр 2008)

Антон Андреевич написал(а):


> Новое то, что я чувствую себя абсолютно здоровым!aiwan И знаю..






Антон Андреевич написал(а):


> До этого тянуло ногу, слабость, дискомфорт в пояснице. Сейчас та же проблема вот уже три дня.
> В операции я слабо верю, так как после перенесенной мною я не чувствовал до конца полного исцеления.





Антон Андреевич написал(а):


> боль вернулась ко мне через 7 лет(тянет левую ногу-легче когда становишься на носок, хромаю, онемение стопы, ломит поясницу, при поднятии от 4 кг-жжение)
> Вот уже 8 занятий хожу в бассейн, плаваю по 1.5-2 км. Реально как новый!



Позвольте Вам не поверить, что Вы чувствуете себя *абсолютно* здоровым


----------



## Антон Андреевич (1 Апр 2008)

Ell написал(а):


> Позвольте Вам не поверить, что Вы чувствуете себя *абсолютно* здоровым



Зачем мне что то выдумывать, для чего? 
Цитаты уже устарели, я по другому себя чувствую, а именно здоровым!


----------



## Ell (1 Апр 2008)

Антон Андреевич написал(а):


> Зачем мне что то выдумывать, для чего?



жаль, что Вы меня не слышите. Я не говорю о выдумках. Я говорю о том, что нет показательности и доказательности.
И, уж извините, но грыжа и операция года в 23 - показатель неправильного образа жизни, скорее всего.


----------



## Ole (1 Апр 2008)

Не знаю в тему ли будет мой пост. Вчера встретила своего
дядю, ему исполнилось 74 года. 10 лет назад лежал в больнице
по поводу радикулита (были жуткие боли),
 после чего занялся собой. На данный момент 
1.5 часа в день делает зарядку (нагрузку увиличивал постепенно)
и 2 часа в день не зависимо от погоды гуляет в парке.
Спина по его словам за последние 5 лет не болела ни разу.
Показал как он гнется в разные стороны - я чуть не умерла от зависти.

Добавлено через 7 минут 
El! Можно в этой теме пообщаются те кому она интересна?
Мне ,например, нравится читать как люди поправляются,
мне это придает оптимизма. И давайте не будем спорить, а то смысл топика теряется - он засоряется.


----------



## Ell (1 Апр 2008)

Ole написал(а):


> El! Можно в этой теме пообщаются те кому она интересна?
> Мне ,например, нравится читать как люди поправляются




*Ole*, милейшая, а давайте по названий  тем общаться, а не устраивать пустую болтологию и пустые темы.
Или Вам снова напомнить рекомендации по созданию тем? 
Пустословием займитесь в соответствующем разделе, называется он "Курилка".
Еще раз предупреждаю конкретно Вас и о грамотной речи, со знаками пунктуации в том числе.
И давайте не спорить, а соблюдать Правила и  рекомендации Форума. Это не читальный зал, а профессиональный форум, на котором Специалисты, именно с большой буквы, дают советы и направления, заметьте, бесплатно и в личное время. 


Еще раз спрошу, согласно названия раздела и названия темы - в чем опыт, кроме пустых фраз, дублированных из ранее созданных тем? В чем советы? В чем суть данной темы на сегодняшний день?

Учитесь формулировать и излагать мысли и всё будет хорошо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2008)

Ell! Рискую заслужить ваше неодобрение, но рассказ про свою грыжу приведу.

Заработал в 16 лет. Бидон с водой (4 ведра) пытался поднять на плечо. Раньше и больше поднимал, но тут и неудобно (большой), и поторопился, вот и упал вместе с бидоном на грядку с морковкой. 
Вначале получил взбучку за морковку, а потом переживание за проблему. Конечно, это теперь я понимаю, что это была грыжа, потому как день на седьмой боли, кривизны, онемения, слабости в ноге и лечения аспирином (доктор Жирбуев все болезни лечил аспирином). Отец переложил всю поленницу дров и нашёл березовую чурку см. 10 в диаметре и стал катать меня по ней (именно так - меня и по ней), и на бочок, и на торец, и до характерного хруста. На моё счастье сумел он переместить грыжу справа, ближе к центру и месяц покоя в сочетании с баней (и что характерно со второй недели болезни и только когда начало легчать). Лето пропало, но осенью кедровую шишку бил (это когда деревянным молотом по дереву).

Потом пару раз в стройотряде, один раз супруга неудачно дернула за ногу (типа подвинься я присяду), потом 2000 год - не согнул ноги при вертикальной тракции в шейно-грудном отделе у пациента кг 150 весом. Вот тут и томограф и 12 мм грыжа (новая на старой), к счастью все на работе, поэтому сразу и капельница, и МТ, и блокада с дипроспаном (вот преимущество специализированного отделения). Две недели кривого хождения (лежишь, пациента подготовили, встал, выпрямился, корсет, к пациенту на коррекцию, сделал, прилег, вечером капельница, физио утром и вечером, болокада через день). Язву заработал, с проблемой справился. Язву залечил, 8 лет без трудопотерь.

У врачей болезни, такие же как и у пациентов, только у врачей не должно быть трудопотерь.
Сейчас 6 мм, окостенело. Спондилоартроз. Утром надо расходиться минут 15, помогает спецнакладка и корсет. На ногах с 9.00 до 22.00. Боли нет или очень терпимая, все меньше и меньше (костенеет). Корсет в машине (вдруг колеса менять) и у тёщи (все равно что-то делаю, но тогда свечку до, и свечку после, и ещё пару дней). Коррекция шейно-грудного отдела - раз в пару недель. Гимнастику пациентам для шейно-грудного отдела стараюсь показывать сам (тренировка), и обязательное ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ поведение. Чуть заболело по-другому - НПВС, корреция (МТ), инфильтрация спондилоартрозных суставов.


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2008)

Да нет, уважаемый *Доктор*, aiwan good 
У меня к Вам никогда нет претензий по поводу логичного изложения от и до 

И Ваш рассказ является прямым доказательством, что неправильное поведение приводит к болезни, а правильное - к выздоровлению. Пусть и относительному.
И это - *каждодневный труд*, а не "месяц занимаюсь, чувствую облегчение и забиваю болт до следующего обострения".


----------



## Helen (3 Апр 2008)

Прочитав Вашу историю, понимаю, насколько глубже и детальнее врач может проанализировать и понять болезнь, испытав все ее проявления на себе (огромного уважения заслуживает Ваша сила воли), и насколько это помогает и в работе с пациентами, и конечно же, в работе с собой. 

Думаю, история очень поучительна для всех наших участников форума.

PS. Скажите, а явился ли этот случай в 16 лет решающим в выборе профессии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2008)

Helen написал(а):


> Скажите, а явился ли этот случай в 16 лет решающим в выборе профессии?



Нет. Решающий момент, был чуть раньше. Пацаны играли в Чехарду (это когда половина парней (человек пять) подставляют спину, а другая половина (столько же), прыгают им на спину, и их надо провести до определеннной отметки.
Вообще пока все падали я сломал руку. 
Врач, в поселковой больнице (стоматолог заменяющий хирурга), положил гипс от локтя до запястья (не для врачей объясню, что гипс должен быть от плеча и до пальцев). И медсестра, старая (воевала, поэтому даже в 1976 году бала уже "старой", минимум 50 лет), сделала так как сказал доктор, но шепнула мне:
-сиди и жди меня.
И уже после ухода всех переделала как надо. 
Придя домой, я прочитал и разобрался почему все так произошло, и решил, что должен заменить этого стоматолога, чтобы в родном поселке должен быть всегда специалист.
Вот я, и как-бы специалист, только не в родном поселке и не по переломам!


----------



## Helen (5 Апр 2008)

интересная история..вот и поверишь в пословицу - все, что не делается - все к лучшему (даже перелом руки)


----------



## natyz (26 Апр 2008)

Моя история лечения и преодоления. 2003год мне 28лет, рост 171см, вес 60кг. Боль в пояснице, невозможность ходить. Делаю МРТ диагноз:остеохондроз,спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника с протрузией диска Л4-5, циркулярная (больше с лева) грыжа диска размером до 5.2мм, стенозирование позвоночного канала на уровне Л3-5, радикулопатия Л5 слева, люмбалгии с полострым децедивирующим течением. 

Лечение консервативное;вобензим в таб, лидаза в\м, электрофорез с карипазимом 10сеансов, пикамилоп в таб, мильгамма в\м, хондроитин в таб. После этого занятия в бассейне, сама по интернету составила программу из упражнений которые можно делать в воде для укрепления мышц спины, т.к. плавать я не умею. Далее 10 сеансов мануалки с сухим вытягиванием позвоночника, и все. 5лет я не соблюдала ни какого режима ограничений, не делала упражнений(очень зря), не ходила в бассейн. Бегала как лань, прыгала, кувыркалась. 

Забыла что болела спина. В 2008году перед восьмым марта левая нога отказалась идти, вернее шла но наступить на нее было нельзя, от боли летели искры из глаз. Эмуль гель помог от боли, но на ногу наступить все равно было нельзя. Визит к врачу, очередное МРТ, диагноз:остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела, протрузии дисков L2-L3-L4. L5-S1. Грыжа диска L4-L5 не более 5мм, формирование узла Шморля на уровне L4-L5.
Лечение:нимесид в порошках, сирдалуд в таб, нейромультивитамины, мидокалм в таб. 

Сейчас уже сделала 12 сеансов электрофореза с карипаином, осталось еще 8. Лучше намного. Хожу, нога болит к вечеру, и при некоторых поворотах. Выписали еще колоть алфлутон. После всего этого опять мануалка, и ЛФК. Наблюдают меня в московском лечебно-реабилитационном центре росздрава России что на Иванькоском шоссе, мануальный терапевт у меня Козлов Ю.М. В этом центре у меня добровольное мед.страхование. Вот так я борюсь с грыжей. Теперь буду делать гимнастику каждый день для мышц спины. 

Спасибо огромное врачам, которые дают бесплатные консультации на этом сайте, очень очень ценные и полезные. Много читаю здесь, ищу и нахожу нужного. Если бы побольше все бы писали о том как они лечатся, что помогает, а что нет. По поводу карипаина могу сказать , в 2003году помогло 10сеансов, но тогда был карипазим  грузинский, а сейчас карипаин наш московский помогает но уже 20сеансов. Спасибо за то что есть такой сайт.


----------



## nizza8 (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Наши истории болезни и выздоровления*

_Чуть заболело по-другому - НПВС, корреция (МТ), *инфильтрация спондилоартрозных суставов.*_

Уважаемый Доктор Ступин, объясните будь ласка, что такое инфильтрация спондилоартрозных суставов и как ее проводить.


----------

